# Lockdown at work....



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

The school is on lockdown. There are police everywhere. I have no idea what is going on but I have a classroom full of kids who really need to go to the bathroom.
I don't think there is any way to prepare for this. I have no idea how long this will last. The police are surrounding the creek area and a few police are on campus. 
We have electricity and running water, but it is almost lunchtime. I wish I had crackers or something for them. Now I know what to keep stocked.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Wow! Stay safe, Shanzone!


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

shanzone2001 said:


> The school is on lockdown. There are police everywhere. I have no idea what is going on but I have a classroom full of kids who really need to go to the bathroom.
> I don't think there is any way to prepare for this. I have no idea how long this will last. The police are surrounding the creek area and a few police are on campus.
> We have electricity and running water, but it is almost lunchtime. I wish I had crackers or something for them. Now I know what to keep stocked.


A firearm to protect you from whatever the police are there to deal with?

Good luck in this situation. Let us know what's happening if you can.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

find a bucket!!!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

shanzone2001 said:


> The school is on lockdown. There are police everywhere. I have no idea what is going on but I have a classroom full of kids who really need to go to the bathroom.
> I don't think there is any way to prepare for this. I have no idea how long this will last. The police are surrounding the creek area and a few police are on campus.
> We have electricity and running water, but it is almost lunchtime. I wish I had crackers or something for them. Now I know what to keep stocked.


I'm sorry. The schools here go on lockdown often, whenever there seems to be a domestic dispute or a police chase within 6blocks. It's usually nothing, just extra precautions for the kids. I'm glad I don't live in town though, because it is a hassle for all of them.


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

We had to stay in the "tunnel" down by the weight room, with three classes of HS kids, for an extended time last spring during a tornado. Fortunately it didn't hit the school, but I can relate to your dilemma. Trying to keep them focused on anything but the issue requires creativity and a certain flair for improvisation. Prayers for you and your kiddos and for all to be resolved safely soon.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Keeping something on hand for the students sounds like a really good idea! I had a 5th grade teacher who was the sweetest lady, and she kept goodies for her classes on Fridays. Of course we had to behave during the week, but I don't recall her ever not treating her classes. 

Hope the situation resolves very soon.


----------



## tkrabec (Mar 12, 2003)

It's a bad situation, but a good opportunity to teach a lesson on preparedness. You might look at having them create an "emergency bag/box" (not by that name) to help during another lock down or tornado drill, etc.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I found a stale bag of Teddy Grahams and the kids are eating them. They each get a small ration...not one student has complained that they are stale!


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Any word on what is going on?

So long as you're safe.... you know, we're CURIOUS!


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Is this your school, Shanzone?

http://www.albertleatribune.com/2011/03/18/alden-conger-school-on-lockdown-2/


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

No, we are on lockdown because the police were chasing a suspect in a vehicle, the suspect stopped and jumped out of the vehicle and ran to the school. Apparently he is armed and dangerous.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

We just received an "all clear" so they must have aprehended him.

My students are hungry....they all get free lunch so nobody has a lunchbox with food. I plan on stocking up on crackers.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I just received an email from our vice-principal. She asked all staff to write down what happened in our classroom and things we did or would have liked to have done. She is planning on having a discussion next week at our staff meeting when we can discuss the event and share ideas about preparing for another similar event.
Awesome!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

Glad to hear it worked out OK.

Gives you a lot of food for thought doesn't it?


----------



## megafatcat (Jun 30, 2009)

Glad to hear you and the kiddos are safe.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Trash can equals a 5 gallon bucket.
a case of water or a water supply 

When My son went to public school the PTA sold BOBs they were not called that but each child had to have one. 3 days of a nasty tasting block of "food" 12 sealed waters gum, 3 candy bars, First year 3 packs of peanuts (removed at somepoint) 3 packs of crackers and rasins, wipes, 2 bandaids wissel, and 3 glowsticks. there was other stuff too. Teachers kept the boxes in 3 totes. End of each year they came home and a new one purchased. (that's how we know the food was gross) Parents were allowed to add to it but no peanuts. ( I added fruit cup and pudding).

Could something like that work?


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Glad that is over for you!

I hate lockdowns. We are not to close blinds, instructed to keep out of sight. Like bullets don't go through glass and sheetrock. Another thing, we NEVER address the issue of armed and dangerous people getting in the classrooms.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

We never tell them what is happening. When I taught first grade and we had a long lockdown I told the kids there was a mean dog on campus and we had to wait for the dogcatcher to catch it. They took that well...much better than telling them nothing and leaving it to their imagination or telling the the scary truth.


----------



## megafatcat (Jun 30, 2009)

Peanuts probably removed because some kids are VERY allergic. And most kids will share.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

shanzone2001 said:


> We never tell them what is happening. When I taught first grade and we had a long lockdown I told the kids there was a mean dog on campus and we had to wait for the dogcatcher to catch it. They took that well...much better than telling them nothing and leaving it to their imagination or telling the the scary truth.


Shanzone, I really don't want to offend you. I really don't. Please accept my next words in the sense that they are meant ... an attempt to awaken. If I offend in that attempt then, well, I can live with that. What I can't live with is just biting my lip and walking away.

You are clearly caught in the grip of the modern society. When faced with a desperate fugitive, possibly armed, in the nearby vicinity ... your concern seemed to be that the children placed in your care _did not have crackers._ The children are told a pleasant lie about a mean dog instead of the truth, that there is a bad man nearby and the police are working to apprehend them. 

Having read your post, I don't feel any better about public education. Why would I entrust my children to a school marm who ISN'T willing to protect them and equipped to do so? Education is full of difficult, razor-edged truths. Why would I entrust my children of any age to someone who isn't prepared to face those truths and discuss them with the children?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Ernie....Think about it. Did this happen at a time when the kids usually get to EAT? Or was it between when they wouldn't have eaten anyway? 

I have to ask you why you think the school should be responsible? It's MY kid and I don't want them doing anything for him that I can do for him. DS keeps food in his desk. They have popcorn on Fridays for purchase and DS can't eat it so I keep other snacks on hand for him. And maybe some day, he forgets his lunch at home and has to have a hot lunch that he doesn't especially enjoy- those snacks can tide him over until he gets home. All the other parents can do this too. Especially since, didn't I read that this happens OFTEN?

If you know your DC's school is going to be in lock down often and they might get hungry or thirsty? Wouldn't you do something about it rather than waiting for the school to do it? I am going to talk to my school about this and see if we can get at least some granola bars in the classrooms. They have running water already. The doors automatically lock when closed so no one gets in without the teacher opening the classroom door for them. There are safe guards besides a gun.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Ernie,
It is not my responsibility nor my right to address the issue with my students. School policy is that parents need to call the school office or district office for information. That prevents rumors from spreading. It is not my place to cause fear and panic amongst a group of children.
How do you recommend I protect myself and my students? I don't think that teachers being armed is a very good idea. I was not overly concerned for our safety considering there were police officers patroling the area.
Teachers are already parenting their students enough as it is. I do not tell them about Santa Clause, the Tooth Fairy, or dangerous men roaming the neighborhood.
What you have not considered is that these children LIVE in this neighborhood. They are sadly immune to police sirens and yellow tape. They get locked down in their own homes regularly as helicoptors fly above announcing they need to get inside and lock the doors.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

shanzone2001 said:


> .....but I have a classroom full of kids who really *need to go to the bathroom.*
> 
> ...... I wish I had *crackers* or something for them..... .


Kids having to go to the bathroom, that's a biggie right there. When kids get excited and nervous they need to pee, so do adults. So that's something to take care of right there to equip the classroom with. A stock of toilet paper, a couple of 5 gallon buckets with tight fitting lids and a couple of blankets to be rigged up as hangings for privacy takes care of that problem right there.

Crackers won't cut it. Forget the crackers. Stock up on a few packets of wholesome long lasting crunchy cookies with no allergens in them, that will provide energy and stave off hunger (i.e. oatmeal, chocolate chip, coconut, etc.) and bags of dehydrated fruits and fruit rollups/fruit bars. Chocolate bars, nuts for the kids that are not allergic, (you will need to know who has allergies to whatever) and some tetra packs of juices.

When you're on lockdown and the kids are cooped up in the classroom with you, this is a good time to turn it into a learning exercise for the kids about survivalism and dealing with social emergencies.

I strongly disagree with the whole idea of teachers packing firearms in the classroom, that's just an invitation for tragedy.

.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Ernie-
I will bite....what would YOU have done?
Pulled out your weapon, smeared charcoal under your eyes and cased the halls looking for the "bad guy?"
Told the children their lives were in danger so it doesn't matter if they are hungry...they might be shot and die right here in the classroom?
Told them that the world is full of evil and they should go home and make their own school BOB complete with guns and ammo?


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

No, I wouldn't have been a teacher in a bureaucracy that crippled me and put me in such a situation.

There's not much YOU can do. However that your first thought was CRACKERS told me everything I needed to know about your support of such a bureaucracy.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Ernie said:


> No, I wouldn't have been a teacher in a bureaucracy that crippled me and put me in such a situation.
> 
> There's not much YOU can do. However that your first thought was CRACKERS told me everything I needed to know about your support of such a bureaucracy.


Ernie, the woman is posting here about it because she wants helpful advice and suggestions, not criticisms of her or about bureaucracy. You are not being helpful.

.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Actually, Ernie, you have no idea what my first thought was. I didn't post here until we had been in lockdown for a while.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Having done the security for a preschool and gone on lockdown quite a few times, I can tell you that keeping the children focused, calm and quiet after they have been moved to a safe area is a very big concern. Expecially the 3-5 year old group. A cup of goldfish and some water, access to the bathroom and a great book were key to keeping them feeling safe and the teachers sane. Our lockdowns took us into the hallway that had lockable steel doors and no windows. 

I totally got what you were saying.


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

i for one am glad they have a prep minded teacher and kuddos for you to think about keep stuff on hand for the future. I would be happy to have you teach one of my kids!


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm sure the OP's first thought was to get the door locked and the kids safe. Forgive her if she didn't post that as she was doing it. I understood that they were locked down for some time. I have enough kids to know that any time you tell them they can't go to the bathroom iis the time that EVERYONE will think they have to go. 

As for the crackers....again, they were in there for some time. Again, once they figure out they can't eat it's the time they all get hungry. It's a glitch in the kids' wiring or something! 

I think the fact that she's concerned that they were hungry says that she's a caring teacher who wants the best for her kids. I know how much ernie and his ilk love to bash the system and point out that it''s not perfect (not that homeschooling is, either), but there are some teachers out there who really do care and truly want the best for their students. I would feel completely at ease knowing my kids were in her care. 

As for prepping...since when is it her duty to buy supplies like this? you do realize that it would have to come out of her pocket. Also, since they want to shove more students in each classroom in order to hire fewer teachers, there may not be extra room to store a few boxes of food that may or may not even be used that year. I don't think that anyone can prepare for every situation they may face and if they could, I doubt they would have the room for it. 

She she be taken to task for not having a geiger counter in her room? How about a radiation detector? When does it end? How many preps are enough for you?


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Emergency essestials has a classroom pack, that includes first aid, emergency water, ponchos, and food all in a duffle bag and packed for classrooms, you may want to look at it and print it out so your boss can look at it during the meeting. A small folding room divider (most teachers have this, I know I did when I taught school) and a bucket with thick trash bags and paper towells would have provided an emergency toliet and a case of small bottled water in the closet along with snacks would be great. I know I went thru this with a tornado once and a room full of first graders I was the only teacher in the building with a flashlight and with the power off it was really dark in the hallways. I used the flashlight to read books to the kids.


----------



## wagvan (Jan 29, 2011)

As a parent with kids in public school, (A little rural K-12) I want my kids fed pretty little half truths while at school in the heat of the moment. My teens were early elementary when 9-11 happened. My husband and I had already had a discussion and decided that we were not going to have any TVs on and particularly not news when our kids were home, and the teachers had the live news on all day at school. My kids got to watch people jumping out of the towers to their death and all the graphic images before the news started self editing the replays. There were a whole lot of us who were not happy. While we would have told our kids what happened when they got home, we would have done so in an edited non-video manner appropriate to their age. While we can't shelter them from everything, I would like my kids to stay kids for as long as possible, our world grows them up way too soon as it is.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Seems that cooling off time is needed. When I get on a big computer I'll review this for keeping closed or reopening. 

I'm very glad all are okay at the end of this day.

Sent from my Ally using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

wagvan said:


> As a parent with kids in public school, (A little rural K-12) I want my kids fed pretty little half truths while at school in the heat of the moment. My teens were early elementary when 9-11 happened. My husband and I had already had a discussion and decided that we were not going to have any TVs on and particularly not news when our kids were home, and the teachers had the live news on all day at school. My kids got to watch people jumping out of the towers to their death and all the graphic images before the news started self editing the replays. There were a whole lot of us who were not happy. While we would have told our kids what happened when they got home, we would have done so in an edited non-video manner appropriate to their age. While we can't shelter them from everything, I would like my kids to stay kids for as long as possible, our world grows them up way too soon as it is.


I can relate to this... My kids were pretty young during 9-11, as well. I don't know the ages of the children that Shanzone teaches, but 30 hungry kids in a classroom undergoing this type of a situation? It sounds as though her priorities were exactly where they needed to be...On her students!

These kind of events can happen anywhere and not just in an inner-city school district. Kudos to Shanzone for trying to ensure that her class is not caught unprepared again.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Well, I'm glad your safe anyway.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Threads are hard to read on cell phones.

Try to stay civil when stating your opinion please


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

I am a teacher at a public school. We have quartely safety drills including earthquake, lock down, and fire drills. We also are encouraged as adults on staff to have Bug In Bags and each child is sent home a form at the beginning of the school year asking that they send in BIB's also --or they can purchase one for $6 or $10 (the $10 has a light stick and a blanket). 

Each classroom has a 5 gallon bucket and bags (for a restroom); a big black lidded trash can on wheels to carry our BIB's; a crank flashlight; and plastic and tape to 'secure' our windows and doors for air pollutants. 

We also practice "Circle of 9" drills and each staff member has a job---Parent/Student Reunion, 1st Aid, Watching Kids, Containment, Patrol, etc... One of our drills this fall had students from safety patrol (the crossing guards) volunteering to be injured and trapped inside the building while our Patrol Group went searching for them. We were timed and it was very interesting to see some of the pitfalls we hadn't anticipated. 

Last year we (our school) particiapted in a contest through a website (QuakeCare) and we won some items to use in our Disaster Kits including hard hats, temporary shelters, temporary bathroom shelters, etc...I'm not sure what all the school won, but as part of the contest, staff was encouraged to make BOB's for our personal cars. 

I feel that our school takes a very "prepper" approach and I'm glad to see it.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Stamphappy,
Sounds like your school is very proactive. I am glad to hear it. Thank you for sharing what you do...I will share your ideas at the staff meeting next week when we debrief the lockdown.
Shannon


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

Shannon,
PM me if you want any of the detailed information. It's not copyrighted or anything and no sense in you or your school needing to re-invent the wheel.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Thank you!!! 
Do you maybe want to post the information here on the thread so other teachers and parents can see what you do? I think it is something many people would like to know. I am not only going to share it with the school where I work, but with my childrens' schools as well. I look forward to learning what your school does!


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Shanzone,

I am glad everything is ok. Did I read it right that not one kid in your class packs a lunch? That everyone gets free lunch?

Even when we qualified for free lunch our kids still packed. So not one of them packs???


----------



## kimmom2five (Apr 19, 2009)

Just a suggestion perhaps for your school in case of future events. At my son's elementary they have to have an emergency snack. I think most kids take a packet of gummi snacks and a juice box. The teacher keeps them in baggies with each child's name in a tub in the room. Even if your kids can't afford their own snacks you could probably get enough for your classroom fairly cheaply if you wanted to do it yourself.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

You read it correctly. 100% of my class receives free breakfast and lunch. None of them bring a snack or pack a lunch. If there ever is a snack brought to school (which is rare), it is junk food like hot cheetos.
I am going to get enough juice boxes and granola bars for my class. I keep a case or two of water in the cupboard for myself, but I will make sure to keep it stocked in case I need water for the students.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

kasilofhome said:


> Trash can equals a 5 gallon bucket.
> a case of water or a water supply
> 
> When My son went to public school the PTA sold BOBs they were not called that but each child had to have one. 3 days of a nasty tasting block of "food" 12 sealed waters gum, 3 candy bars, First year 3 packs of peanuts (removed at somepoint) 3 packs of crackers and rasins, wipes, 2 bandaids wissel, and 3 glowsticks. there was other stuff too. Teachers kept the boxes in 3 totes. End of each year they came home and a new one purchased. (that's how we know the food was gross) Parents were allowed to add to it but no peanuts. ( I added fruit cup and pudding).
> ...


When we lived in Anchorage we had to pack a similar bag each school year..we were told that it was in case of an Earthquake..


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

Shannon, 

I don't have all the particulars here at the house. I'll get it on Monday at school and then do a new thread Monday or Tuesday with the information (I'm right in the middle of report cards this weekend).


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

stamphappy said:


> Shannon,
> 
> I don't have all the particulars here at the house. I'll get it on Monday at school and then do a new thread Monday or Tuesday with the information (I'm right in the middle of report cards this weekend).


Sounds great!
(I just finished report cards and parent conferences this week...good luck! )


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Something else to think about is whether or not you have chronically ill kids in your room with the medication locked in the pricipal's office.
If you have an asthmatic child that goes into an attack when he/she gets stressed and lock down is the trigger, what are your choices as far as getting meds from the front office to that kid??
That would be a good question of the meeting.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Make sure to run the potty idea by administration. I can see THAT being a huge issue. A lawyer could twist that into something it wasn't. 

How I handle situations with teenagers at school was not how I handled them with my ds. I truly understand why home schooling is a choice many make.
I think the fact you feel protective towards the kids is a natural instinct especially with that age group. The constraints of public school are not ideal but some of us do the best we can and try to be a good influence in a productive and meaningful way. Sometimes a kind word and ear mean a lot to a kid and if you can model some good values it is a lesson that may actually stick. I am not a teacher but deal with kids daily. I see many things I do not care for but I try to not comprimise my value system and just do what I do and hope that it may help on occaision.


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

Maybe free breakfast and lunch (instead of packing a lunch) is part of the problem.


----------



## insocal (May 15, 2005)

Win07_351 said:


> Maybe free breakfast and lunch (instead of packing a lunch) is part of the problem.


Maybe unemployment/underemployment and poverty is the problem.

Yeah, let the little miscreants go hungry. That'll teach 'em.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Thank you for posting this thread. I'm going to bring up the BOBs at the next Pto meeting.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

The bathroom issue was a serious problem in one of the second grade classrooms. Apparently the teacher had to set up a bucket in the closet for her students to use. We obviously don't want them wetting themselves so she did what she had to do.

I am going to bring a 5 gallon bucket, plastic bags, toilet paper, hand sanitizer and a tarp to my classroom. At least that way I can create a private area where students can relieve themselves if they need to.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Win07_351 said:


> Maybe free breakfast and lunch (instead of packing a lunch) is part of the problem.


Sadly, many of these children do not have lunch items available at home to pack. For many of them the only meals they get are at school. I agree that it is a problem, but not the fault of the children.


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

shanzone2001 said:


> Sadly, many of these children do not have lunch items available at home to pack. For many of them the only meals they get are at school. I agree that it is a problem, but not the fault of the children.


I'm not trying to be contentious, but if this is true, what happens during weekends, school vacations, and summer vacation?


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I think the parents do feed them then. They eat a lot of beans and rice at home. My impression is that the parents feel that they do not have to feed them during the week because the school takes care of it.
Keep in mind, there are some good parents where I work. They are living in extremely unfortunate circumstances and do what they can to survive. It is not that they do not want to feed their children, it is that they can't. That being said, there are mainly folks who get what they can for free.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

chickenista said:


> Something else to think about is whether or not you have chronically ill kids in your room with the medication locked in the pricipal's office.
> If you have an asthmatic child that goes into an attack when he/she gets stressed and lock down is the trigger, what are your choices as far as getting meds from the front office to that kid??
> That would be a good question of the meeting.


Thank you. I will bring that up.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Remember duct tape with the tarp and things so you can tape where needed. Duct tape will help most situations.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

AngieM2 said:


> Remember duct tape with the tarp and things so you can tape where needed. Duct tape will help most situations.


Good idea. I don't want anybody getting a "peek" behind the tarp...especially if I am the one using the bucket!!!


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

insocal said:


> Maybe unemployment/underemployment and poverty is the problem.
> 
> Yeah, let the little miscreants go hungry. That'll teach 'em.


Are you implying everyone in her class comes from a home of unemployed/underemployed or in poverty?


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Win07_351 said:


> Are you implying everyone in her class comes from a home of unemployed/underemployed or in poverty?


Truthfully, they all do.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I wouldn't feed them anything in case of choking, water is fine sure. Maybe for an extreme lockdown you could have some of those sugary fruit jelly candy packs. Probably easier to swallow and gives a quick needed sugar rush of energy. Besides they last along time as they are better sealed than crackers.


----------



## willbuck1 (Apr 4, 2010)

I spent three years working for Headstart in the inner city. We had trashcans with supplies for sheltering in place or moving to our secondary shelter sites.

That said I also spent those three years living in the projects. Some of you seem to find it difficult to understand how whole classes can contain kids on free lunch. Well there are whole schools where almost all the kids are on free lunch. Because there are whole neighborhoods where the only people who live there are just to poor to get out. Anyone with the wherewithal to get out does because only somebody crazy stays in a neighborhood that poor and dangerous if they can afford to get out. Shanzone told the kids a lie. Guess what, those kids probably jacked the story up in their head to at least one threat level higher than she said because they are taught from early on that you can't trust anyone in authority especially if they are rich and white, and in the kind of neighborhood that I'm familiar with she is both. If she told the truth those kids would probably have assumed that they were about to be murdered.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

I don't think lying is the right way to handle it, but that is not why Shanzone told her story.

Having something for the children to eat, drink and maybe a portapotti would be a good thing to have. 

What are you going to suggest at the meeting?


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

willbuck1 said:


> Shanzone told the kids a lie. Guess what, those kids probably jacked the story up in their head to at least one threat level higher than she said because they are taught from early on that you can't trust anyone in authority especially if they are rich and white, and in the kind of neighborhood that I'm familiar with she is both. If she told the truth those kids would probably have assumed that they were about to be murdered.


It sounds like they shouldn't believe the authorities because... they lie.


----------



## nebula5 (Feb 4, 2003)

Shanzone, kudos to you for doing your best to keep your kids safe AND somewhat comfortable.
I work in a high school, and we have never been in lockdown for more than about 1/2 hour. Most have been drills, or weather-related emergencies. That said, I'm grateful we have a restroom in our secured area in case we're ever in for longer.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Sadly, this will likely happen even more in the future. Have you thought of what you will do in a serious emergency? How can you bug out until you've got the children safely on their way home? You may a completely different type of BOB.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Shannon, I know this sounds gross, but if things get really desperate the sink in your classroom can be used for a toilet(for pee). And have some cleaner for it. 

And if I was a teacher I'd have a handful of baseball bats and a few basic tools in the closet too, ball peen hammer, screwdriver etc. KWIM


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

wyld thang said:


> Shannon, I know this sounds gross, but if things get really desperate the sink in your classroom can be used for a toilet(for pee). And have some cleaner for it.
> 
> And if I was a teacher I'd have a handful of baseball bats and a few basic tools in the closet too, ball peen hammer, screwdriver etc. KWIM


I do know what you mean! lol
I did consider the sink for going pee, at least it would be easier for the boys who can aim!

Thank you all for of the kind words, suggestions and support. This is the first lengthy lockdown I have been through and I hope to learn from the experience.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

I would suggest each child have an easy to carry Bag with: an extra set of clothes/shoes if possible from home, wipes, non perishable food items, a couple bottled waters, 2 light sticks ( in case you are stuck at school over night) a coloring book and box of crayons, deck of kiddy cards like "go fish". Maybe an inexpensive fleece blanket (security/warmth). Each class could have a bucket with potty seat lid, and double dooty bags available. 

Someone on this forum told about a school they subbed at and each classroom had these made for each child..I was impressed.
-scrt crk


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

secretcreek said:


> I would suggest each child have an easy to carry Bag with: an extra set of clothes/shoes if possible from home, wipes, non perishable food items, a couple bottled waters, 2 light sticks ( in case you are stuck at school over night) a coloring book and box of crayons, deck of kiddy cards like "go fish". Maybe an inexpensive fleece blanket (security/warmth). -scrt crk


Great ideas, but where I work I have trouble getting them to bring in a pencil and binder paper. I have minimal parent involvement. Most of the families are struggling to put food on the pable. If I wanted those things, I would have to buy them myself.


----------



## willbuck1 (Apr 4, 2010)

Ed, no matter what those kids heard they wouldn't really believe it was the truth. At least not the whole truth. Given that fact I think I would probably try to keep the fear factor down. Scaring the kids to death would be counter productive.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Just saw this, thankfull that you and your students are ok.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey SHannon, don't despair totally of your kids, they do come from rough circumstance, and they do have a survival sense to be able to deal with that--raw materials that pampered kids dont' have. THe trick is to connect that toughness to a new arena of not just merely making it alive to the next day but learning to take that to the next level of proactiveness. Of course that's tied in with self esteem, and our culture celebrates the victim a little too much(kwim...). SOrry to ramble, but just saying, those kids DO have strength, it just needs to be funneled into new directions. 

I was in my son's 2nd grade class where they got the news a classmate and her family were shot by the father in a murder suicide. The kids were told as plainly and simply as possible what had happened, and thank God there were adults around them for the next few years in that school that allowed them to talk about it openly and work through it. Kids can handle more than we think--I believe *****footing around truth scares them more, and I think they sense that adults lying about how bad a situation is means that adult can't handle it and is a basketcase(not saying that is you, I know all about school "rules")

ETA, that day in the 2nd grade, the school was in lockdown against the press.


----------



## charisma (Nov 13, 2007)

We are not allowed to tell students the precise reasons for a lockdown at our school. That is (in my experience) pretty typical, especially at the elementary level. I've been through several lockdowns now (some false alarms, a couple of "real deals") and they are not fun, especially if they are prolonged.

Ernie, much as I like you and general respect your opinion, my regard for you just took a serious ding. Believe it or not, some folks get into the teaching profession in order to help educate students because we have a passion for learning-- not because we buy into some bureaucratic nonsense or are brownshirters. You feel free to insult teachers all your like--- but I know many teachers who do an excellent job, with the resources given, to mold as many productive, intelligent, self-reliant little people as we can. Homeschooling is fabulous (heck, I was homeschooled!) but obviously not everyone can/will be able to choose it. 

Why do you assume that Shan's (or my) choice of employment automatically makes her some sort of undesireable? What makes you assume so much? Honestly, it gets old, fast.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I'll try to find some way to live with myself.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

shanzone2001 said:


> Thank you all for of the kind words, suggestions and support. This is the first lengthy lockdown I have been through and I hope to learn from the experience.


That is surprising to me. The schools in this county see lockdowns at least once a year. The police have set up a safety plan so that if there is a domestic dispute, a person they are chasing, a bomb threat somewhere, or the possibility of any violent crime they lock the schools and put police officers on each one.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

mekasmom said:


> That is surprising to me. The schools in this county see lockdowns at least once a year. The police have set up a safety plan so that if there is a domestic dispute, a person they are chasing, a bomb threat somewhere, or the possibility of any violent crime they lock the schools and put police officers on each one.


You say "this country" -- what country is that please?


----------



## nebula5 (Feb 4, 2003)

mekasmom said:


> That is surprising to me. The schools in this county see lockdowns at least once a year. The police have set up a safety plan so that if there is a domestic dispute, a person they are chasing, a bomb threat somewhere, or the possibility of any violent crime they lock the schools and put police officers on each one.


Are you talking about actual lockdowns, or lockdown drills? They are generally of short duration.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

charisma said:


> We are not allowed to tell students the precise reasons for a lockdown at our school. That is (in my experience) pretty typical, especially at the elementary level. I've been through several lockdowns now (some false alarms, a couple of "real deals") and they are not fun, especially if they are prolonged.
> 
> Ernie, much as I like you and general respect your opinion, my regard for you just took a serious ding. Believe it or not, some folks get into the teaching profession in order to help educate students because we have a passion for learning-- not because we buy into some bureaucratic nonsense or are brownshirters. You feel free to insult teachers all your like--- but I know many teachers who do an excellent job, with the resources given, to mold as many productive, intelligent, self-reliant little people as we can. Homeschooling is fabulous (heck, I was homeschooled!) but obviously not everyone can/will be able to choose it.
> 
> Why do you assume that Shan's (or my) choice of employment automatically makes her some sort of undesireable? What makes you assume so much? Honestly, it gets old, fast.


Well said. You are correct when you said teachers are not to give the details. We often don't even know ourselves what is going on.
When I told my students that the lockdown was because of a dog, it was several years ago and they were first graders. Because I had no idea what was going on, I said that I saw a mean looking dog on campus and maybe they had to wait for the dogcatchers to get him. Lie? Perhaps, but I purposely used the word "maybe."

WT, I understand your point, but I am not in a position to discuss any details with the students. Parents need to contact the school to find out for themselves. It is rumor control as well as a way to keep students calm.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

mekasmom said:


> That is surprising to me. The schools in this county see lockdowns at least once a year. The police have set up a safety plan so that if there is a domestic dispute, a person they are chasing, a bomb threat somewhere, or the possibility of any violent crime they lock the schools and put police officers on each one.


We do have lockdowns often, but I have never been through one this long and had to deal with lack of food and children needing to use the bathroom. It began in the morning and went through lunch.


----------



## michelleIL (Aug 29, 2004)

kudos to thread participants for allowing meaningful discussion instead of thread closure!


----------



## house06 (Jan 4, 2007)

Our schools experience "lockdown" with some frequency sometimes it is a drill situation and sometimes it is the "real" thing, generally due to weather or sometimes due to parental issues, bomb threats etc. The students are generally well prepared and know what to do . I have been a substitute teacher in elementary classrooms before not really knowing more than one or two students and really not knowing the policies, That is a little scary. But the students are really good about helping and the other teachers will call or email or something to check on you and let you know what is going on. It is not a "foolproof" system but everyone takes it seriously.

Sounds like your school district does not routinely practice or prepare for these types of situations. One thing that our schools do that I really like is each classroom has to post either a green, yellow or red card in the window and in the glass on the door of the classroom letting law enforcement know the "status" of each classroom, I think it helps. 

I am glad that you and everyone ended up being okay but I do have to wonder why particularly in a situation you were very unfamiliar with, were you posting on the Internet during the crisis? Maybe I am misinterpreting the situation but it seems that your attention needed to be more focused on what was going on in your immediate surroundings. Situations can change rapidly within seconds .

I am not criticizing I am just wondering, part of my experience being a military family was to continously be aware of and assess the immediate environment and formulate in your mind 
different plans of action. Particularly if you were in charge of a group of people. The military took this seriously enough that even stateside, rountinely about every year or so, we went through the process of evacuating family members, When we lived in Germany, even more often because there was very real evidence that the school buses ( with the military children) were being targeted as soft targets during the days of the Bosnian war tribunals. 

It seems to me, always a good idea to think through what as a "guardian" you might do or be prepared to do in certain situations to take care of the children. Its always better to be prepared and never have to act on those plans than to need to act and have no plan.


Again I am glad everyone is okay and I know this episode has probably given you lots to think about! I also wonder if you might be able to bring some attention to the lack of prepartion by your school and maybe offer to help with some of their procedures? Seems like you have some good ideas that would be useful to everyone.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm reminded of the discussion this thread deteriorated into: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=386799



shanzone2001 said:


> You read it correctly. 100% of my class receives free breakfast and lunch. None of them bring a snack or pack a lunch. If there ever is a snack brought to school (which is rare), it is junk food like hot cheetos.
> I am going to get enough juice boxes and granola bars for my class. I keep a case or two of water in the cupboard for myself, but I will make sure to keep it stocked in case I need water for the students.





shanzone2001 said:


> Sadly, many of these children do not have lunch items available at home to pack. For many of them the only meals they get are at school. I agree that it is a problem, but not the fault of the children.





Win07_351 said:


> I'm not trying to be contentious, but if this is true, what happens during weekends, school vacations, and summer vacation?





shanzone2001 said:


> I think the parents do feed them then. They eat a lot of beans and rice at home. My impression is that the parents feel that they do not have to feed them during the week because the school takes care of it.
> Keep in mind, there are some good parents where I work. They are living in extremely unfortunate circumstances and do what they can to survive. It is not that they do not want to feed their children, it is that they can't. That being said, there are mainly folks who get what they can for free.


The reason they started the weekend backpack programs in the welfare school districts was because so many of the children were coming to school hungry on Monday morning, not having had a bite to eat since lunch on Friday at school.

It is true that during the school year, many inner city (slums) children get ALL their meals at school.


----------



## Sunbee (Sep 30, 2008)

Shanzone, way I see it, if you want to stock food for kids you've got to account for any food allergies (my kids have a friend who's allergic to corn, and soy, one who's allergic to gluten, and another allergic to red dye--I feel sorry for the teachers of the first two, the third is home schooled). You probably know who has what allergies.
Other than that, what would be a comfort food for these kids that would last? Goldfish crackers? Oreos? Cracker Jacks? If no one's allergic, those little packages of cheese or peanut butter and crackers might be ideal--all kids seem to think those are fun, even mine who don't actually _like_ them, and they have a bit of protein. You also might consider juice boxes instead of water bottles for the kids simply for the sake of the calories, and also because juice boxes are fun and fun goes a long way to distract from scary. You might be able to get them fairly cheaply if you watch for coupons.
If you get whatever you choose in individual portions, you could rotate them in the event they hadn't been used by giving them to the kids the last day of school.


----------

